# Two Sharks on the water.......



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got word that my 2 shark kits are packaged and will be on the water tomorrow. Jack

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m155599.aspx


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got one coming Jack. How do you plan to finish yours? I'm thinking D&H, as a departure from my usual UP.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Both will be PRR Brunswick Green. One or 5 stripe haven't decided yet. I found 2 of the g scale microscale decal sets with the single stripe for the FA's but will work on these. Also making the railroad phone antennas for them. Have 2 sets of PRR FA's A-B-A sets one green one tuscan, just don't know which to use for the trucks and sell the shells. Also have two QSI's with Air wires ready togo with sound loaded. I also have two aristo smoke units and two mini mags for the headlights. I model 1953, end of steam begining of diesel, so these will fit perfect. I do like the D&H but they were done in 1970. Jack













@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing you completed work.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Be interesting to see some pics of the locos when up and running. Later RJD


----------

